# Elbow injury



## theletch1 (May 7, 2003)

We were working on grappling my last class in kenpo and one of the drills we were doing was getting an armbar after rolling off from the mount position.  I was on bottom (uke), my training partner nailed the move, began to apply pressure slowly for the arm bar, I wasn't feeling much pain so I didn't tap (in that school it is customary to allow the pain to go beyond your threshold before tapping to build tolerance)  he applied a little more pressure, I still didn't tap but felt a little pain, then it sounded as if someone crushed a walnut in my elbow.  No immediate pain, just a look of "Oh, s**t!" on my partners face.  Two weeks later the dang thing is still sore as hell.  Not swollen any more, no discoloration, just really tender on the inside knob of the elbow and painful when I try to get a full stretch out of it.  I've started training in Aikido since the injury and am concerned that the injury may give the Sensei the wrong impression about my ability to train.  Any ideas as to how I can remedy this injury or should I just take copious amounts of ibuprofen before training?

((oh, yeah... the injury has nothing to do with why I left the kenpo school if you're wondering))


----------



## lvwhitebir (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Two weeks later the dang thing is still sore as hell.  Not swollen any more, no discoloration, just really tender on the inside knob of the elbow and painful when I try to get a full stretch out of it.  I've started training in Aikido since the injury and am concerned that the injury may give the Sensei the wrong impression about my ability to train.  Any ideas as to how I can remedy this injury or should I just take copious amounts of ibuprofen before training?*



Most injuries will get worse unless you correct the problem rather than masking it with painkillers.  I'd baby the arm for a little longer.  It sounds like a ligament/tendon problem and may just take a few more weeks to heal.  If it lasts longer, you should see a doctor and make sure you didn't damage anything more permanently.  If you don't take care of it, it may become a permanent problem keeping you out much, much longer than necessary.

All of the instructors I know will understand that you're trying to heal and will cut you some slack, allowing you to train on other aspects of the art until you're 100%.  Forcing you to work a joint that is healing is opening the door to a lawsuit.

WhiteBirch


----------



## Kenpo4Life (May 16, 2003)

Hey Theletch1,

     You should really go see a physician about your elbow.  You could have definently done some serious damage to your joint.  If you let the injury go, it has the potential to turn into a chronic injury such as arthritis.  Until you get it checked out, make sure you apply ice after any activity that may aggrivate the elbow joint


----------



## chufeng (May 16, 2003)

I agree with both posts...

No, a butt-load of ibuprofen won't help (at least in the long-run).
Yes, ibuprofen and REST for the injured joint will help...

You really should have the elbow evaluated...the sound of a walnut cracking is not normal...sounds like you tore a ligament...and yes, it will be a bit tender (until it scars enough not to bother you, or until you've damaged enough surrounding tissue that the whole area becomes desnsitized)...
Pain is the body's way to say slow down... sometimes it's a good thing to listen to the body...

Sorry to hear of your injury.
Your Aikido sensei will understand (if he has any merit).

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## theletch1 (May 23, 2003)

Well, it's been several weeks since the injury and it seems to be healing quite nicely.  I haven't made it to the doctor due to time and financial constraints but have iced it and rested it as much as possible.  I am happy to say that my new sensei fully understands the injury and doesn't seem to expect as much from me as I expect from myself.  He is a registered nurse so he knows what I can and can't get by with doing.  I still have that Marine mentality sometimes and that is not conducive to recovery from an injury.  Live and learn I suppose.  Thanks all for the advice.


----------

